# Rechner per Webinterface steuern



## Jared566 (6. April 2010)

Hallo Leute,

Ich wollte fragen, ob es ein Programm / eine fertige Seite gibt, mit der ich meinen PC per Webinterface steuern kann?

Also hochfahren, neustarten, herunterfahren.

Am liebsten wäre es mir, wenn ich die Seite auf meinen ThinClient packen, um dann jeden Rechner in meinem Netz zu steuern.

Gibt es fertige Lösungen oder muss ich selber versuchen zu proggen? ^^

Mfg

Jared


----------



## Bauer87 (6. April 2010)

Was genau spricht gegen profanes Wake on Lan und dann SSH, wenn die Rechner oben sind?


----------



## Jared566 (6. April 2010)

finds schöner wenn man alles auf einer seite hat  zumal einige PC's sind mit Windows und andere mit Linux


----------



## mattinator (6. April 2010)

Der UltraVNC-Server (UltraVNC: Remote Support Software, Remote Support tool, Remote Desktop Control, Remote Access Software, PC Remote Control) oder andere freie VNC-Clones haben eine Java-Web-Komponente integriert, mit der Du über einen Browser mit Java-Plugin einen Remote Desktop für den entsprechenden Rechner erhältst. Allerdings musst Du Dich um die Freigabe (Port-Mapping) und eine Public TCP/IP-Adresse bzw. DNS-Namen (z.B. mit DynDNS, Router-spezifisch) in Deinem Router kümmern.
Eine praktische, für den privaten Gebrauch freie Alternative ist der TeamViewer (TeamViewer Download). Hat zwar (noch) keinen Web-Client, aber dafür musst Du Dich eigentlich außer der Client- / Server-Komponente auf den jeweiligen Rechnern um nichts weiter kümmern. Habe die Software für die Überwachung meines Folding@Home-PC's selbst schon länger in Verwendung und bin sehr zufrieden !

EDIT:

Hat scheinbar doch einen Web-Client, weiß jedoch nicht genau, ob das auch noch frei ist: https://wa103.teamviewer.com/register.aspx .


----------



## Bauer87 (7. April 2010)

Es geht hier doch nicht darum, Desktops auf einen Rechner weiterzuleiten? Es geht doch um das reine Starten und Abschalten. Dafür wäre VNC total overpowered.


----------



## Jared566 (7. April 2010)

Sonmal danke für die Antworten und Teamview nutze ich auch. Nur geht es mir einfach nur darum, wenn ich in meinem Netz zu hause bin, das ich dann meinen Server, etc. einfach über eine Seite steuern kann.

Ich weiß, dass man mit PHP cmd befehle an den Webserver schicken kann, doch dafür müsste ich auf jedem PC einen Webserver installieren. Einfacher wäre es, einen Zentralen Webserver zu haben (in dem Falle meinen Homeserver und darauf läuft bereits ein Webinterface) über den ich mein Netz verwalten kann. 

Es geht mir nicht um Teamview oder VNC oder Remote Desktop, ich möchte einfach nur Rechner übers Netz herunterfahren / neustarten / starten .

Mfg Jared


----------



## mattinator (7. April 2010)

Welches OS ist denn auf Deinem Server und von welchem Client willst Du ihn herunterfahren / neustarten / starten ? Unter Windows XP gibt es im \Windows\System32 die shutdown.exe. Mit der kann man (per RPC) auch über's Netzwerk mit Windows-Rechnern ab Windows NT diese Funktionen ausführen. Das Programm sollte auch in neueren Windows-Versionen verfügbar sein. Hilfe zur Syntax erhält man im cmd mit:


> shutdown --help


----------



## Jared566 (7. April 2010)

So nochmal zum verdeutlichen: 
Ich habe:
- einen fileServer auf Linuxbasis (freeNAS) mit Webinterface
- einen Router auf Linuxbasis (IPCop) mit Webinterface
- einen Gaming PC (Windows 7)
- ein Notebook (Windows 7)

Jetzt müsste ja einer der Webserver (Router oder fileServer) eine Verbindung zu jedem Client aufbauen und diesem dann einen Shutdown befehl senden. Denn ich stelle mir das so vor:

Ich habe eine Seite in meinem 'Intranet', die ich Aufrufe und dort sind dann dann Buttons (oder Links) und wenn ich auf einen Button oder Link draufdrücke soll die dementsprechende Funktion aufgerufen werde (also Router herunterfahren oder Gaming PC herunterfahren). So stell ich mir das vor. Ich kann morgen bestimmt schonmal das Grund-design der Page gestalten, evtl. wird dann mein Vorhaben noch deutlicher 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Jared


----------



## bingo88 (8. April 2010)

Ich habe zwei professionelle Server, die solche Spielereien unterstützen. Allerdings haben die spezielle Management-Hardware, die auch einen separaten LAN-Anschluss besitzen! Es gibt allerdings auch so Karten zum Nachrüsten (mal bei ebay Ausschau halten).

Spontan fällt mir wirklich nur Wake On Lan und SSH ein, wobei WOL über Internet wieder etwas problematischer ist. Evtl. gibt es nen Addon für IPCop, das WOL unterstützt!


----------

